# Spring?



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 8, 2012)

Tuesday night was our first night with no fire for this year. This is early for us for sure. Normally it is late March or into April until we let the stove go cold. But we had 2 days above 60 degrees and simply did not need the heat. I would not have had a fire last night except since my wife had surgery she seems to get cold easy. It is usually the other way around in that I determine when it is cold enough to have a fire in the stove. But while she heals, we will pamper her for sure. Still, we went over 30 hours without a fire in the stove. Ah, spring is not far away.....I hope. 

Sadly the temperature has been falling all day and yes, there is a fire in the Fireview and we'll probably keep it going a couple more days before the next round of warm air hits. I hope there are many others who have been able to let the stove cool and perhaps some took advantage of the warm air to get chimneys cleaned or at least checked them. It is also a good time to take inventory on the wood pile. Do you have next winter's wood split and stacked?


----------



## lopiliberty (Mar 9, 2012)

It was 72 here today and its currently 58, but as bad has I hated to I started a small fire because it was 70 in here and put 3 splits in and now its 83. Checked the flue today and it was spotless, hasn't been cleaned since october, and went ahead and put the flue cap on for the summer. Got one row of next years wood already cut and split but it was already dead and pretty much dry as is all the oak, ash, and locust we cut. Haven't been able to get to the woods, or in the yard do to all the rain and mud but luckily as I said the wood we cut is already dead and pretty dry so not worried that I don't have all of next years wood yet.


----------



## stejus (Mar 9, 2012)

Ditto.. no fire since last night.  I had a small fire last night after no fire during the day.  No fire at all today and I'm thinking of a small fire for an overnight as temps are going to be in the 40's overnight.


----------



## Todd (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like Spring starts Saturday for me. Had a little snow today with gusty NW winds so the basement stove is burning full time. Probably shut the wood burning down all next week according to the forcast and that's fine with me.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2012)

The Next two days we will have evening/morning fires with highs in the upper 40s to low 50s and the lows in the upper 20s. After that, we're in the mid 60s to low 70s for the highs.

Which sounds good to me.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 9, 2012)

It was over 70 here today. We had windows open last night because a 1/3 load brought the upstairs to about 80! Forecast says 30 tomorrow night so we aren't done here. Problem is that my family is out of town and I am away at work form 6:30 am until 11pm so it will be cold when I get home tomorrow night! Even the Fireview loaded with Black Locust can't keep making heat that long.


----------



## fireview2788 (Mar 9, 2012)

Same here.  I let it go cold and cleaned it out this morning.  Unfortunately it's dropping fast here and I'm at work and the wife is at bible study so the heat pump is likely running.  :sick: .  She did say she was going to get it going when she gets home though, if she doesn't I will.  Although it will be cooling down tomorrow since we have our Ducks Unlimited Banquet tomorrow night and I'll be gone from about 2pm until midnight.


fv


----------



## rideau (Mar 9, 2012)

Not quite Spring yet here, but it's coming.  Gaggles of geese gregariously heading due North.  The  cacophany started yesterday in earnest.  All week our resident birds such as Pileateds have been more active, and the first migrants have arrived.  The ice is almost entirely out of the lake, but no hepatica yet.  Treacherously icy anywhere there is not  bare ground. The forecast calls for 50 tomorrow, then back to near freezing over the weekend.  Unfortunately, weather permitting, I'm having two large maples removed by a woodlot managment specialist tomorrow.  One hangs over my hydro line, the other is ten feet from my living room window, with the majority of the crown threatening my roof.  Both are giving evidence that they are beginning to pose threats.  A real heartbreak for me.  I have nurtured the maple by the house for 35 years since we built the house.  I was really careful about protecting it when we built.  Unfortunately, it has a fork about thirty feet up, and that fork is clearly showing weakness at this point.  Shortly after arrangements for removal were made several months ago, we had a terrific wind storm, during which the section of the crown NOT overhanging my roof made some quite disarming cracking noises each time the wind gusted into the 70's.  So, reluctantly, I'll lose my maples tomorrow.  Among other concerns, we have great moths outside the window by the tree every summer.  I'm hoping we don't lose them (Luna, Cecropia, Polythemus, Io, Rosy Maple, the list goes on).  The maple by the window is 26 inches diameter  at chest height.  Be interesting to see how old it is...trees grow very slowly here.


----------



## ddown (Mar 9, 2012)

NO fire yesterday but did get a chance to install new handmade Baffle gasket. Stove looked really good on top of the baffle. First time to check it .  I'll clean chimmney when I don't have to fire it up again.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2012)

Been cool here, frost at night. Had a fire this morning, but it got up to 60 later on. Welcome to the yoyo season.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Been cool here, frost at night. Had a fire this morning, but it got up to 60 later on. Welcome to the yoyo season.



I'm good with that.

This time last year I was cursing the fact that we were 15 degrees below the seasonal average high.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2012)

The time of year when I would kinda like to have a furnace or something.  Woodburner's hell is Fall and Spring. But this ain't Spring yet. Just early woodburner's hell.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The time of year when I would kinda like to have a furnace or something.  Woodburner's hell is Fall and Spring. But this ain't Spring yet. Just early woodburner's hell.



This year or next I'm getting two decent electric room heaters. My neighbor has a pretty good one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2012)

I have them in every room in the house on plug-in thermostats. They have never come on but if I grab my chest and fall over someday something needs to keep her warm.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I have them in every room in the house on plug-in thermostats. They have never come on but if I grab my chest and fall over someday something needs to keep her warm.



Great, now I'm picturing BBart looking like Redd Foxx


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 9, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Welcome to the yoyo season.



It's pretty much been yoyo season since October here in Lower NY.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 9, 2012)

This weather is great for pine. A quick hot fire in the am, another at night and plenty of sun during the day to keep the house warm.


----------



## corey21 (Mar 9, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here also.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 9, 2012)

Everybody knows the ride at the big theme parks where you go up, then come down and swirl through various curves and loops? Right?
Welcome to the springtime roller coaster.


----------



## Waulie (Mar 9, 2012)

Spring?  I don't think so yet.  It did get up to 54 here a couple days ago, but it's chilly again.  I'm sure we have plenty of burning still this year, Dennis.  However, I did light a match for the first time since getting the Progress the other day.

I'm still waiting for the snow to melt so I can get back in the woods and start cutting for 13/14.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 9, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Tuesday night was our first night with no fire for this year. This is early for us for sure. Normally it is late March or into April until we let the stove go cold. But we had 2 days above 60 degrees and simply did not need the heat. I would not have had a fire last night except since my wife had surgery she seems to get cold easy. It is usually the other way around in that I determine when it is cold enough to have a fire in the stove. But while she heals, we will pamper her for sure. Still, we went over 30 hours without a fire in the stove. Ah, spring is not far away.....I hope.
> 
> Sadly the temperature has been falling all day and yes, there is a fire in the Fireview and we'll probably keep it going a couple more days before the next round of warm air hits. I hope there are many others who have been able to let the stove cool and perhaps some took advantage of the warm air to get chimneys cleaned or at least checked them. It is also a good time to take inventory on the wood pile. Do you have next winter's wood split and stacked?




From the forecast I saw today for our area it looks like warmer temps (50's & up during the day with lows around 33 at night) are coming in on Sunday for almost two weeks.

zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 9, 2012)

I can say without a doubt it is cold out there today. What is cold is the wind. Looks like our high will be 34 for the day but that wind bites right into you. However, this will be short lived. Hooray!


rideau, so sorry you are losing the maples.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 9, 2012)

We have had a series of squalls come through today with thunder and lightning.  My ride home from Chicago yesterday landed almost half an hour early because of a 142 knot tailwind.  Crazy weather.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! That is a big boost with that tailwind. I wonder what it would be like riding a bike with that tailwind.... No, I don't really want to find out.


----------



## burleymike (Mar 9, 2012)

Last night at 9:30 I put (4) 4" diameter splits in, got it going good and went to bed.  I woke up at 1 am pouring sweat, I have been sick so I thought my fever must have come back, I went to the kitchen to get some ibuprofen.  Nope it was 90 degrees in the front half of the house.  My wife who is always cold was sleeping like a baby of course.  Tonight I am going to build a small fire with some pallet wood and start a few fire in the morning if we even need one.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 9, 2012)

Keep her warm Mike. They are better that way.

We're supposed to be in the teens tonight so we'll be stocking up the stove before hitting the sack.


----------



## lopiliberty (Mar 9, 2012)

burleymike said:
			
		

> Last night at 9:30 I put (4) 4" diameter splits in, got it going good and went to bed.  I woke up at 1 am pouring sweat, I have been sick so I thought my fever must have come back, I went to the kitchen to get some ibuprofen.  Nope it was 90 degrees in the front half of the house.  My wife who is always cold was sleeping like a baby of course.  Tonight I am going to build a small fire with some pallet wood and start a few fire in the morning if we even need one.



90 degrees, welcome to my world.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2012)

lopiliberty said:
			
		

> burleymike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still heating the neighborhood!  :vampire: 

zap


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 10, 2012)

The Dairy Barn opened back up last weekend. I was able to hold the girls off all week, but I gave in tonight. Sitting here finishing my banana malt, waiting for tonight/tomorrow's load to char. Kinda silly, standing there shivering while waiting for our ice cream.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 10, 2012)

It was -5* this morning, high of around 22*  Not springtime yet.. maybe soon??  Supposed to be colder this weekend.  I was gonna camp out Sat night but they are saying -10* so thinking I might not.


----------



## lopiliberty (Mar 10, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> lopiliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could give some of my heat to the neighbors. I'm sure they would gladly take it. I can only imagine what they are thinking when they see my walking around the house in shorts and a t-shirt when they are dressed for the north pole >:-(


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 10, 2012)

lopiliberty said:
			
		

> I wish I could give some of my heat to the neighbors. I'm sure they would gladly take it. I can only imagine what they are thinking when they see my walking around the house in shorts and a t-shirt when they are dressed for the north pole >:-(



Just make sure you have shoes on. You are in WV. Don't have to explain that joke to ya.  ;-)


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 10, 2012)

It got cold here last night! I left for work at 6:30 am and got home to 28Â° outside, a cold stove and a 58Â° house at 11:30 pm. Had a blazing fire within 15 minutes and had it back in the 70s when I left at 7 am today. Wood heating is hard to do when the family is away and I am at work for 17 hours. At least I'll have some warm coals when I get home after midnight tonight.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2012)

We're back in the 40's today. Sunny but very windy. Nice in the woods.


----------



## Stax (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like Spring to me.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy smokes, 75*!  We have had summers here that it never got that warm even, never mind in the spring.  :lol:  High of low 20s today, it's -2* right now.


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2012)

Night time temps in PA are exceeding our daytime highs. We probably won't see regular 70's until May or June. And that is if we don't repeat the la nina chill of the past two years.


----------



## Patapsco Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm letting my fire go out today.  Forecast lows are around 50 for the next few days, so the 24/7 thing is done.  I love my wood stove, but I'm always glad when the season is over.


----------



## cptoneleg (Mar 12, 2012)

We are going to pay for the mild winter with more ticks,mosquitoes,stink bugs, gnats, fleas, and other undesirables, can't wait.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 12, 2012)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> We are going to pay for the mild winter with more ticks,mosquitoes,stink bugs, gnats, fleas, and other undesirables, can't wait.


you bet your a$$ on that!  Had ticks on me yesterday.  Gonna be miserable during spring gobbler season...


----------



## corey21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> cptoneleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah They could be bad this year cause the mild winter.


----------



## seeyal8r (Mar 12, 2012)

Only burned 2 nights this month. Looks like I'm done for the year. Supposed to be 80 the next couple of days here.


----------



## seeyal8r (Mar 12, 2012)

Weather for Oklahoma


----------



## Stax (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow...guess Summer starts early in OK.


----------



## FireAnt (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been out for a week and a half. Today I could light to take the chill off but I am just going to let the furnace take over. 65+ tomorrow and maybe 75+ next week. I may be done. I have a cord that I didn't even touch...


----------



## mfglickman (Mar 16, 2012)

Earlier this week was neary 70 and sunny; today we're back to 40 and raining. Got a fire going now and will likely keep it going through the weekend...hearing more 70's next week though!


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Mar 16, 2012)

seeyal8r said:


> Weather for Oklahoma


 
So jealous...we won't see those temps here in Oregon until maybe mid to late July.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

seeyal8r said:


> Only burned 2 nights this month. Looks like I'm done for the year. Supposed to be 80 the next couple of days here.


80s here for the next week, redbud popping, tulips up, ticks out (luckily no deer ticks yet.) Looks like it's about over. Now I'll have to move all this wood off the porch...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 16, 2012)

Had a fellow tell me today that the mosquitoes are terrible at his place and he lives only about 7 miles from us. None here and I hope it stays that way. The skeeter patrol guys say the hatch should be about 3 weeks early this year which puts it in April sometime.

We've had fantastic weather and even missed the storms yesterday. We saw 81 two days ago and 78 yesterday. Today is around 70 but feels much warmer because the humidity is high. I'll be leaving for bike ride in a little bit!


----------



## northwinds (Mar 16, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Had a fellow tell me today that the mosquitoes are terrible at his place and he lives only about 7 miles from us. None here and I hope it stays that way. The skeeter patrol guys say the hatch should be about 3 weeks early this year which puts it in April sometime.
> 
> We've had fantastic weather and even missed the storms yesterday. We saw 81 two days ago and 78 yesterday. Today is around 70 but feels much warmer because the humidity is high. I'll be leaving for bike ride in a little bit!


 

We've got mosquitoes, wasps, and highs in the upper 70's today.  There's no cool weather in sight for the next week.  I know we probably have
some stove nights sometime ahead, but it sure is weird wearing shorts and flip flops in mid-March in Wisconsin.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been sitting on my patio and the sun is very strong....
My freakin freckles on my face are exploding and it is only March....WTF?
I will be one big "freckle" come June at this pace..


----------



## nola mike (Mar 16, 2012)

Mid 70's days here, mid 50's nights.  Haven't had a fire in at least a week.  BB can't live more than 100 miles from me, not sure why it always seems like alaska weather up there from his posts...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

nola mike said:


> Mid 70's days here, mid 50's nights. Haven't had a fire in at least a week. BB can't live more than 100 miles from me, not sure why it always seems like alaska weather up there from his posts...


 
You must have been missing my posts lately about being in the eighties. Windows open the last two nights. Our only temp problem is the downstairs not getting any solar gain during the day. It can be 80 upstairs and in the sixties downstairs. Part of it has to do with it just being the two of us in a large house and not have a lot of cooking, TVs etc. putting heat into the house.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 16, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> 80s here for the next week, redbud popping, tulips up, ticks out (luckily no deer ticks yet.) Looks like it's about over. Now I'll have to move all this wood off the porch...


 

58 here on Monday,80 -82 since Wednesday,set 3 new records.Horseradish,tulips,chives,few other things have popped up.Yesterday moved 3 wheelbarrows of wood out of the garage,back on one of the stacks.Had a small fire Sunday morning for a couple hours to take the chill off,may have one more when it cools off middle of next week.Think its done,but wouldnt be surprised to see 1 more bit of snow/cold before 2nd week of April.Last March 25th we had 6 inches of wet snow then another 3 inches 2 weeks after that.3 weeks after I planted onions,lettuce,spinach & few carrots/radishes.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 16, 2012)

Starting to see spring up here at well.  Was in the low 30s today, sun blazing though so felt much warmer.  Snow is starting to melt.  Still heating with the stove, just small fires, often one a day is enough.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 17, 2012)

Usually watching the snow melt and seeing the signs of spring show up are a great welcome after months of snow cover.  But having a pretty much snowless winter makes the spring not as enjoyable.  Especially when they are predicting near 80* next week.  It is just plain strange.  Things will green up quickly here soon.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

The country is stuck in a bi-polar weather pattern. The left coast is in winter and the right in summer. And there's going to be some nasty weather where they meet.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

Peepers out last two nights....slept with the windows open....
Good times....
Miss my fire though.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 19, 2012)

Temps in The County yesterday were 66 degrees or so . . . snow was melting fast. Temp back home was around 77 degrees . . . wowzers . . . I still lit a fire in the evening though to take off the chill.


----------

